# Completely, absolutely newbie seeking video tutorials.



## Subrail (May 16, 2016)

Hello everybody, I'm rather (completely) new to this hobby and I wondered if there were any videos online or sites that explained step-by-step the process of painting a model. Are there books that you can recommend? Courses?

Once again, thank you for your attention and apologies for appearing out of nowhere with basic questions.


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

Well Carstens, Kalmbach,And Model Railroader have all put out numerous books about that and most aspects of the hobby. You can also Google about it to find vdeos.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Yes use Google or whatever. I entered "PAINTING MODEL RAILROAD CAR VIDEO" and my Yahoo listed several videos.

Don


----------



## Subrail (May 16, 2016)

Thank you for your time and help!


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

There's loads of videos on YouTube about this. You don't say if you want to brush paint or airbrush but I'm assuming the latter. Some of the airbrush suppliers have advise on their sites for beginners. You might find this guys site of interest too https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/home
He gives a unbiased run down on what to look for in a brush and cleaning tips too.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Just remember that not everyone on the Internet claiming to be an expert really is one.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

CTValleyRR said:


> Just remember that not everyone on the Internet claiming to be an expert really is one.


That should be a banner above every Google search box.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Good cheap airbrush*



Cycleops said:


> There's loads of videos on YouTube about this. You don't say if you want to brush paint or airbrush but I'm assuming the latter. Some of the airbrush suppliers have advise on their sites for beginners. You might find this guys site of interest too https://sites.google.com/site/donsairbrushtips/home
> He gives a unbiased run down on what to look for in a brush and cleaning tips too.


Subrail;

An airbrush will give a nice, thin, consistent coat of paint. Good results are possible with a hand brush, but it requires skill and practice. Airbrushing is easier, and preferred by most modelers.
One concern about getting started with an airbrush is cost. Many airbrushes are quite expensive. I own two airbrushes. One is an expensive, dual action brush made by Paasche.
The other is a $10 item from www.harborfreighttools.com 
I use the cheap one for most painting jobs. I find it paints quite well. This brush also comes with several interchangeable paint bottles, which makes it easy to switch colors. Cleaning this brush, after painting, is also very simple.
The big cost of airbrushing is not the brush itself, but the air compressor that powers it. Harbor Freight also sells compressors, at reasonable prices. A small, simple diaphragm model is fine. You don't need a large, more expensive model. 

Welcome, and good luck with your painting project. Please post a photo of the painted model.

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------

